# Rain!!



## SteveG (Oct 7, 2016)

Pretty good rain south of Cleveland today. Hopefully enough to raise the rivers a little.


----------



## SenkoGuy (Jul 24, 2017)

Lets hope. It was raining off and on last night east of Cleveland.


----------



## Evinrude58 (Apr 13, 2011)

I just want enough that I can quit worrying that my lawn might suddenly burst into flames. Lol.


----------



## SenkoGuy (Jul 24, 2017)

I second that!!!


----------



## 1MoreKast (Mar 15, 2008)

Not near enough unfortunately, we need a weeks worth of steady rain to get the flows back to normal


----------



## chuckNduck (Jun 29, 2012)

Didn't do squat. Gonna take a whole lot more!


----------



## PatSea (Oct 10, 2004)

We got 2" today in Dayton. Forecast was for 1/4".


----------



## steelhead sniper 860 (Nov 6, 2013)

Few fish were caught at rocky river marina Saturday on spoons


----------



## salmonsteel97 (Dec 26, 2013)

Finally a good rain last night, bring it on!!!


----------



## ReelsteelFan (Mar 3, 2017)

steelhead sniper 860 said:


> Few fish were caught at rocky river marina Saturday on spoons


What kind of fish are you pulling out of the river right now?


----------



## Steelhauler (Apr 7, 2004)

The Rocky was up and stained yesterday afternoon. It wasn't blown out by any means, but it's more water I've seen it the river in months. It should bring a few fish in.

Wes


----------

